# Wembley's experimental 'never stop' railway line (1925)



## CHamilton (Mar 28, 2015)

Wembley’s experimental “never stop” railway line


----------



## KmH (Mar 28, 2015)

Cool Beans!

That screw-drive system is sweet, being able to vary the speed of the car by changing the pitch of the screw. BRILLIANT.

As risk averse as people today seem to be, do you think people today would be able to cope with getting on and off a slow moving open passenger car like those?

Not to mention being an open car (No AC? No heat? No electricity? What's up with that?).


----------



## railiner (Mar 29, 2015)

KmH said:


> Cool Beans!
> 
> That screw-drive system is sweet, being able to vary the speed of the car by changing the pitch of the screw. BRILLIANT.
> 
> As risk averse as people today seem to be, do you think people today would be able to cope with getting on and off a slow moving open passenger car like those?


I'm sure they could adapt easier than someone boarding an escalator for the first time...


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Many Disney attractions use constant moving vehicles. Most with simpler drive systems. Some have moving sidewalks to allow faster speeds at stations.

Aloha


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 30, 2015)

It's not moving very quickly. Escalators, moving sidewalks, and Ferris wheels all move a bit faster than that, and people do just fine.


----------



## railiner (Mar 30, 2015)

GG-1 said:


> Many Disney attractions use constant moving vehicles. Most with simpler drive systems. Some have moving sidewalks to allow faster speeds at stations.
> 
> Aloha


Haven't been to Disneyland....but I remember similar at the GM Futurama at the '64-'65 World's Fair....


----------



## tp49 (Mar 30, 2015)

I could see it being a massive ADA issue if used as a public conveyance.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 30, 2015)

Brilliant find. I love these early inventions. Love the fashions and the diverse nationalities of the visitors too.

There was an early "atmospheric" railway somewhere on the UK south coast which worked by creating a vacuum and sucking the trains along. Seems rats ate the leather seals so it was fairly problematic!

Ed


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 30, 2015)

tp49 said:


> I could see it being a massive ADA issue if used as a public conveyance.


My thoughts, too.


----------

